# Baltimore city/county subs avaiable



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

3- F450's equipped with plows and spreaders. 1-F250 plow and spreader all ready to go 24 hours email me at [email protected] or call the office at 4436025493 ask for Dave.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

are you willing to work souther balt. county?


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

yes we will work anywhere in Baltimore county and Baltimore city


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Will work this weekend. 4 pick-ups plow n spreaders


----------



## inferno13xx (Aug 22, 2011)

*Subs*



Perfectcutca;1332268 said:


> Will work this weekend. 4 pick-ups plow n spreaders


i need subs for the year including tomorrow more than enough work for everyone. We service Baltimore county, Baltimore City and Carroll county. please message me i will send you my number.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

inferno13xx;1332758 said:


> i need subs for the year including tomorrow more than enough work for everyone. We service Baltimore county, Baltimore City and Carroll county. please message me i will send you my number.


540-905-2615 nick 5and trucks


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

*Sub Work*



inferno13xx;1332758 said:


> i need subs for the year including tomorrow more than enough work for everyone. We service Baltimore county, Baltimore City and Carroll county. please message me i will send you my number.


Hey Man,

I live in AA County and have plenty of work when we see snow here, but there are many times that we see nothing and your county's get snow. I am always ready to travel a bit to drop the blade.


----------

